# Need  a Arbor Repaired or Made



## Stefen (May 16, 2020)

Hey guys,

I have an arbor that needs either repaired or re-made. It's for a 1950's Delta/Rockwell Table saw. I have searched everywhere for a replacement to no avail. Unfortunately, my old 10" Atlas lathe is still being rebuilt and I'm also not confident in my ability yet.

Cool Back story on the Table Saw is it came from the lumber mill that built West Virginia Tech and the surrounding towns of Montgomery and Smithers WV. It’s nice to keep history in use.

Sometime during its life the set screw for the pulley came out and what I'm assuming to keep production going is they plugged welded the set screw hole, thus welding the key and the pulley to the arbor shaft. So, In the middle of rebuilding it and trying to replace the arbor bearings the pulley had to be cut damaging the arbor.

I’d like to have the damaged area welded turned and key way cut or if you guys think I should just have a new one made?

Could someone give me a price to do the repair or make a new one.?

thanks in advance,

Stefen


----------



## T Bredehoft (May 16, 2020)

Welding it is going to  warp it, no possibility not. Forget that, have one made. somehone here could easily make eone. . If someone volunteers, send them your old arbor, it will avoid making a correct drawing.


----------



## Stefen (May 16, 2020)

T Bredehoft said:


> Welding it is going to  warp it, no possibility not. Forget that, have one made. somehone here could easily make eone. . If someone volunteers, send them your old arbor, it will avoid making a correct drawing.



I figured the same. I was planning on sending whomever I found to make a new one the original so they could use it for reference.


----------



## DavidR8 (May 16, 2020)

Hi @Stefen, have you reached out to the Old Woodworking Machines group?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stefen (May 16, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> Hi @Stefen, have you reached out to the Old Woodworking Machines group?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have. Unfortunately, no one has a spare to sell.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 16, 2020)

Hi @Stefen ,
 a couple repair methods come to mind...

weld up the gash and cut the keyway as you illustrated previously and turn between centers, re-cut keyway

or 

cut off the affected area, drill and tap for an all-thread stud, turn an new end piece and install.
turn between centers to size, cut keyway


----------



## machPete99 (May 16, 2020)

There are new arbors available for some Unisaws, not sure how much variation there is in the designs.
Contractor level saws are probably different.

See:








						Delta 10" Unisaw Right Tilt Arbor and Bearings for sale online | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Delta 10" Unisaw Right Tilt Arbor and Bearings at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Stefen (May 16, 2020)

Ulma Doctor said:


> Hi @Stefen ,
> a couple repair methods come to mind...
> 
> weld up the gash and cut the keyway as you illustrated previously and turn between centers, re-cut keyway
> ...





machPete99 said:


> There are new arbors available for some Unisaws, not sure how much variation there is in the designs.
> Contractor level saws are probably different.
> 
> See:
> ...


I have looked at a few variations, but I can't find enough technical data to compare for measurements.


----------



## Nutfarmer (May 17, 2020)

Best bet is just machine a new one. Contact a few job shops for bids and pick one if they are in the ball park.Shouldn't be a hard item to make.


----------



## ErichKeane (May 17, 2020)

If you have a bit of time to wait (I'm just a part time hobbiest), send me the part, the nuts, and some materials, and I'll do it for you.

If the flange is a separate piece, it should be pretty cheap/easy on both accounts.  I might consider making it in 2 parts and using 609 anyway  

Not sure what you want to make it out of, but I'd probably suggest 4140 or 303 stainless.


----------



## SLK001 (May 17, 2020)

Is that a square or ACME left hand thread?


----------



## ErichKeane (May 17, 2020)

SLK001 said:


> Is that a square or ACME left hand thread?


Every reference I can find calls them ACME LH thread (some saws are RH thread).


----------



## SLK001 (May 17, 2020)

ErichKeane said:


> Every reference I can find calls them ACME LH thread (some saws are RH thread).




It looks way too shallow to be an ACME.  A square thread could be that shallow and still engage.


----------



## ErichKeane (May 17, 2020)

SLK001 said:


> It looks way too shallow to be an ACME.  A square thread could be that shallow and still engage.


Hmm, perhaps? Could it just be that it is a high TPI on a larger shaft? The OD could also be worn.

All the ads for tablesaw arbors and nuts I found said ACME, though perhaps they lack the knowledge to know/care the difference.

That said, if I were making it I would just grind a tool to the profile, then use a table saw blade to set the OD, and the nut to set the depth.


----------



## Martin W (May 17, 2020)

Does this saw tilt to the left or right?  That will tell you if it’s left thread or regular.
cheers
martin


----------



## SLK001 (May 17, 2020)

Martin W said:


> Does this saw tilt to the left or right?  That will tell you if it’s left thread or regular.
> cheers
> martin



The main thread is definitely left-handed.


----------



## MrWhoopee (May 20, 2020)

That's the kind of work that came in our door every day. Be glad to make it for you. PM me.


----------



## Aukai (May 20, 2020)

There you go....


----------



## ErichKeane (May 30, 2020)

I and MrWhoopee both offered to make this, Stefan, did you end up finding it somewhere?  Or found someone ele to make it?


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 15, 2020)

Definitely make new, could be stress cracks in the original- table saws are dangerous enough without old stressed parts to worry about
-Mark


----------



## ErichKeane (Jul 10, 2020)

I know the original poster disappeared, but Keither Rucker actually started making a very similar part today that reminded me of this thread!


----------

